# Jetta MKIV Changing Lock Cylinder on glove box latch



## cheyanqui (Dec 29, 2006)

Has anyone been able to remove an existing lock cylinder from the glove box latch without damaging the latch?
I bought a Glove box lid for my 2002 Jetta (old style lid, not the new style for larger glove box), but it has the old lock cylinder in it.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Jetta MKIV Changing Lock Cylinder on glove box latch (cheyanqui)*

Put the key in the lock cylinder and leave it there. The reason for this is because if you take out the cylinder without the key in it all the small tumblers will fall out. 
Anyway, Once the key is in there are some small plastic tabs that you can bend back on the inside to disconnect the cylinder from the latch. 
Just wondering but if your installing a new lid why are you worried about the latch? A new glovebox lid comes with the latch


----------



## cheyanqui (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Jetta MKIV Changing Lock Cylinder on glove box latch (TRUEBELIEVER)*

I bought a trunk lid at a junkyard ($10), rather than a new one online ($90) or the dealer ($130). The junkyard ones still have the existing lock cylinder in them.
I managed to sort it out. 
TO REMOVE THE EXISTING LOCK CYLINDER WITHOUT HOSING THE LATCH:
1) Take lid off the glove box (so you can turn it around, and see where you are working)
2) Buy a $3 set of dental tools from the drugstore (usually includes a small mirror, and two curved tools for scraping tartar).
** These work great because they are already curved, thin enough to get in the gap of the tab and cylinder, and they are also stiff enough to not bend or break. The mini-mirror is also somewhat useful to see what you're doing.

3) Lift the latch (like you're opening it). Insert the curved dental tool into the space between the plastic tab and the lock cylinder.
4) Spread the tabs WITHOUT breaking them.
5) With at least two tabs bent back slightly, use a flathead screwdriver inserted into the lock to wiggle the lock out of a latch.
6) re-install lock cylinder onto the junkyard lid.
Took a little extra work, but got a lid for $10, rather than $100+. Granted, my junkyard was a great deal, but I saw plenty of other (non-matching) VW lids for $35-40 at other yards...


----------

